
Eris v0.3.0 (Go error handling) released with formatting and perf improvements - morningvera
https://github.com/rotisserie/eris
======
morningvera
We just released eris v0.3.0 with improved error formatting (options for
error/stack inversion) in addition to several fixes and performance
improvements (changelog:
[https://github.com/rotisserie/eris/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/rotisserie/eris/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)).
We're always looking for feedback from users so feel free to submit an issue
or feature request to us or chat with us on Discord. Thanks!!

